# What car have you come from?



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

What has your R35 GTR replaced?

Can't have too many options, but figure these will be the main contenders.

Please list other if applicable

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if you put "other" maybe post what you had?

mook


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I had Tokyo's Capri before


----------



## Highlander (Feb 26, 2008)

Voted Other:
Honda Integra Type R DC5


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

Voted Other. This is an extra car!


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

Audi TT 3.2 quattro.


----------



## RM09 GTR (Dec 13, 2008)

Not replacing anything, keeping the Lotus and Ferrari!


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

BMW 330 M Sport


----------



## pimlico (Apr 14, 2009)

Fiat pand 100hp - fantastic, going to keep it as well


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

CSL


----------



## STBSO1985 (Feb 11, 2008)

Audi A3 1.9TDI


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

...


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

Mazda RX-8










Sorry for the doublepost :nervous:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

From a 350Z which re-started my passion for driving.....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

WoREoD said:


> From a 350Z which re-started my passion for driving.....


passenger is looking a little green in the gills:thumbsup:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats my son - probably missing gaming on his PC - or asleep! Dont they ever leave home nowadays.........


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

911 C2S - but as good as it was the GT-R kills it at every level.

No wonder Porsche are so pi$$ed at Nissan.

Kp


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

The wife... so other for me!!


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

other for me too,traded my black chrysler 300c srt8 toureruke: hated it by far the worst car i owned:chuckle:


----------



## mybrodzilla (Oct 1, 2008)

Porsche 911.
but i wanted a r32 gtr not a 35 does that count?lol
lighter and faster with mods 700+hp soon= cant wait..


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Westwood Tractor !!

  

J.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Evo 1X 360 ...Fantastic car one of the Ten cars youve got to drive before you die ...................according to the car mag he he :chuckle: true though

Roll on September :squintdan

CJ


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

A heavily modified VX220 Turbo with 303 BHP & 337 Ib ft and it only weighed 900kg  plus a diesel BMW, Which goes when the GTR arrives.








[/IMG]


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

C2 VXT said:


> A heavily modified VX220 Turbo with 303 BHP & 337 Ib ft and it only weighed 900kg  plus a diesel BMW, Which goes when the GTR arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you won't have to get out of the GTR on your hands and knees.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

:chuckle:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Sold my Skyline and Gtr's over the years ,so natural progression to to the 35 ,none of this had a Porsche shite .Oh yeah traded the Wife too ,she's gone last month ,I still got the GTR so thats the main thing :thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

stealth said:


> Sold my Skyline and Gtr's over the years ,so natural progression to to the 35 ,none of this had a Porsche shite .Oh yeah traded the Wife too ,she's gone last month ,I still got the GTR so thats the main thing :thumbsup:


Did you PX the wife for a "newer" model?

More importantly, did you get stung for a large "scrappage allowance"?

D


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

Audi R8


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

sumo69 said:


> Did you PX the wife for a "newer" model?
> 
> More importantly, did you get stung for a large "scrappage allowance"?
> 
> D




The second one ,was getting stung for years without knowing it:bawling:


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

CLK 55 AMG is what i came from.


----------



## Amos (Nov 14, 2005)

BMW 335d M-Sport Coupe............


----------



## neils45 (Mar 28, 2008)

1.6 Qashqai......still got it, its my daily work car

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

mybrodzilla said:


> Porsche 911.
> but i wanted a r32 gtr not a 35 does that count?lol
> lighter and faster with mods 700+hp soon= cant wait..


Can i Re-iterate, this is for owners/orderers of the NEW R35 GTR only.

Mook


----------



## Spazpeker (Mar 26, 2008)

After 7 years my GTR is a worthy replacement for my Supra which was my every day car

Kept my Lambo, The GTR is Brilliant but it isnt a Lamborghini


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

kept my old cars '96 4.4 740i (now on 270,000 miles, running like new and would probably sell for about 50pence except it's much too good to sell) and '98 impreza turbo


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> if you put "other" maybe post what you had?
> 
> mook


Havent got rid of it but a Volvo Estate.:thumbsup:
V70R with exhaust and ecu mod. 

Last "sports" cars I had were a metro turbo when i was 21 and a rover 220 GTI when 25 both great cars but quite limited by todays standards. Children have now grown up enough for me to be able to enjoy a sports car more than just occasionally.

AM


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

GTRAM said:


> Last "sports" cars I had were a metro turbo


you should compare notes with Mook, I suspect he is a big fan


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Spazpeker said:


> Kept my Lambo, The GTR is Brilliant but it isnt a Lamborghini



No shit Sherlock !!


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> you should compare notes with Mook, I suspect he is a big fan



I will hopefuly meet up sometime. At the time and with driving experience i had then it was a fabulous little car and had those great Goodyear NCT tyres and combined with good brakes it save me a couple of dents. It was also at the time when Turbos were having their first heyday in F1 and so we all learnt about turbo anticipation trying to get the power down exiting roundabouts. Metro turbo was Ok but Montego turbo (mums car) was nuts - long lag and then a great whoosh of power.

AM


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Zed Ed said:


> you should compare notes with Mook, I suspect he is a big fan


lol, you're just jealous


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Ahhhhhh

Metro Turbos with no fluid in them, thats what a childhood is all about, my mate nearly parked his down a pedestrian underpass, never seen so many poished up Goths running for their lives (was outside a really grotty goth pub !!)

Happy days !!

J.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> lol, you're just jealous


don't want to off topic but, I if I remember correctly, the last Austin Turbos e.g. Metro, Maestro and Montego were pretty rapid cars


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> don't want to off topic but, I if I remember correctly, the last Austin Turbos e.g. Metro, Maestro and Montego were pretty rapid cars


For their time they were great and only bettered (by Austin) by the metro based 6R4 rally car. Rover kept these going with the Rover 220 and 620 turbos aswell. (Yes there is a hint of BL in may family background.)

AM


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

R34 - MPII


----------



## carlR32 (Mar 19, 2009)

Feel a bit of an underdog here... my replaced car is a vw r32. will keep it though (P.S. thanks to the mod for activating my account!)


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

'07 Ford Mustang GT-CS...... haven't got ride of it, though.


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

Im dropping 15/16 Horse Power and loads of Torques from a Fire Breathing Monaro VXR 500....


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Tetsuya said:


> Im dropping 15/16 Horse Power and loads of Torques from a Fire Breathing Monaro VXR 500....


...except they never produced that many ponies! my best client had 1 dyno'd at several places and it made 460-470 at all of them.

D


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> ...except they never produced that many ponies! my best client had 1 dyno'd at several places and it made 460-470 at all of them.
> 
> D


His must have been lame, no such problems with mine :clap:


----------



## Benji27 (Jul 28, 2008)

Sayen said:


> Mazda RX-8


Yep. Me too... :clap:

The RX8 will go to give space to the GTR...


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Mk1 Audi TT. Right i'll try and justify that now. Nogaro Blue (awesome colour) and stage 2 MTM. Forgiven.......no.....didnt think so!!


----------



## Bris (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a 996 C4S- not thinking of selling it though.


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

1.4 Golf... hire car, having sold the BMW 535 and Jaguar XJR


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Mk1 Audi TT. Right i'll try and justify that now. Nogaro Blue (awesome colour) and stage 2 MTM. Forgiven.......no.....didnt think so!!


Nice hair though :chuckle:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

WoREoD said:


> Nice hair though :chuckle:



Was only a matter of time....... ;-)


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

I too voted other and have come from (still have actually) a super-charged Monaro VXR which was dyno'ed at 548bhp and 555 ft/lb torque and I'm desperate to get the GTR run in so I can see which one is quickest. Can't wait!!!:clap:


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

the Lotus Elise went today :bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

A CLK500 cab ,:smokin:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

UnionJackJim said:


> A CLK500 cab ,:smokin:


hope that is 'cab' as in taxi, and not 'cab', as in cabriolet


----------



## richard-r35 (Mar 24, 2008)

Kept the e39 M5 and I have this too:



It's got a 5 litre V8 like the M!!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

richard-r35 said:


> Kept the e39 M5 and I have this too:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got a 5 litre V8 like the M!!!


and weighs the same as a GTR


----------



## richard-r35 (Mar 24, 2008)

A tad more weight and only 170hp, but still real fun to drive!


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6711&stc=1&d=1355994955
Some of the current fleet:flame:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice colours. 
How on earth do you chose what to drive?

I have a family car, city car, fun car. It's an easier choice.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Nice colours.
> How on earth do you chose what to drive?
> 
> I have a family car, city car, fun car. It's an easier choice.


Ive down sized as well. Running about 12 cars. LOL


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

goldgtr35 said:


> Ive down sized as well. Running about 12 cars. LOL


How do you keep the milages down? :chuckle:


----------



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

TVR Tamora


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

m5 e60, great engine, so so car


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Honda civic vti-s
audi a4
audi a3
bmw 335i vert


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Skoda Fabia VRS (diesel)

F**k Yeah! :flame:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

RS4 B7 & 911 997 C2S - loved the RS but glad to see back of 911


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Skoda Fabia VRS (diesel)
> 
> F**k Yeah! :flame:


I'm thinking about placing order for new one. Need to get a test drive.


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

997 carrera S , DESPITE THE GENERAL TREND OF porsche haters on here i loved the 911 and spent 10 years enjoying them . Great car, however i am loving the GTR and really pleased i changed


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Supra


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

misters3 said:


> I'm thinking about placing order for new one. Need to get a test drive.


I'm not sure if you're serious, but the new one is not as good.
It's rather boring. Unless that's just since I got the GT-R... :nervous:
They are cheap though, £15k brand new.

Not much competition for the Supra above though! :chuckle:


----------



## Jeff5 (Jul 7, 2012)

TVR 420seac.
TVR griffith 500


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

goldgtr35 said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6711&stc=1&d=1355994955
> Some of the current fleet:flame:


Goodie, nice collection mate :bowdown1:

Jamie, that supra is sweeeeeet 

I came for a Modded Noble and a Porker 996 Turbo. Loved both and had them both for 3 years. Oh, and like CT I have a Skoda fabia Vrs on the fleet at the mo lol. Great work horses


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Saxo turbo


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

ferdi p said:


> The wife... so other for me!!


Best move you've ever made and still cheaper to run? :chuckle::chuckle::thumbsup:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

sumo69 said:


> Did you PX the wife for a "newer" model?
> 
> More importantly, did you get stung for a large "scrappage allowance"?
> 
> D


Like they always say

"Women are like hurricanes, Wet and wild when they come, when they go, take half the f**king house with them"


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

CT17 said:


> I'm not sure if you're serious, but the new one is not as good.
> It's rather boring. Unless that's just since I got the GT-R... :nervous:
> They are cheap though, £15k brand new.
> 
> Not much competition for the Supra above though! :chuckle:



I'm serious.

15k for a great wee car


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

misters3 said:


> I'm serious.
> 
> 15k for a great wee car


Something like £300 more for a 5 year 100k factory warranty too.
Well worth it as some of the twin charged engines have been known to use oil. :thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Something like £300 more for a 5 year 100k factory warranty too.
> Well worth it as some of the twin charged engines have been known to use oil. :thumbsup:


Exactly. And in red with black roof and black wheels, it looks pretty smart too. IMHO.

I'd prefer the old diesel torque fest (X5 40D up for sale now which is the daddy) but apparently the 7 speed makes up for it. Need to test drive and see for myself.


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

1999 Ford escort 1.6


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

Ford Falcon, FPV F6 310.


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

Focus RS MK2 in snot green:chuckle:


----------



## MD7 (May 7, 2011)

I had a 370Z which replaced my 350Z. Loved my GT-R and looking forward to the next one. I have no idea what I will replace it eventually with?? Not a Porsche fan, can't afford newish Ferrari so I guess more GT-Rs!!


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

my last car


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Had this last 
















and this before:-


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

dominic1 said:


> my last car


Very nice Dom. If I ever had kids that would be my weapon of choice


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I keep having impure thoughts about the new RS4...run a B8 a4 tdi as daily car and tempted with replacing GTR and A4 with RS4...have taken GTR out last couple of days and know I now could never sell it...Litchfield Stage 4 is so awesome...usually I sell my cars after a few months but nearly two years of owning this GTR and a year before that with my last R35.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> I keep having impure thoughts about the new RS4...run a B8 a4 tdi as daily car and tempted with replacing GTR and A4 with RS4...have taken GTR out last couple of days and know I now could never sell it...Litchfield Stage 4 is so awesome...usually I sell my cars after a few months but nearly two years of owning this GTR and a year before that with my last R35.


Yeah don't do it mate :chuckle: I can honestly say I haven't looked at the classifieds in such a long time since owning the GTR. I've never done that, as I've always been thinking about my next venture. The GTR just has me so hooked lol.

I still have a lot of cars I'd like to own but I'd have to keep the GTR. Best I win the lottery then lol.

I ran a modified 2.7 Bi Turbo S4 about 8 years a go now and loved it. Always liked the current S4 and would love to have a go in one with a Supercharger :smokin: great cars and built like tanks.


----------



## MD7 (May 7, 2011)

saucyboy said:


> Yeah don't do it mate :chuckle: I can honestly say I haven't looked at the classifieds in such a long time since owning the GTR. I've never done that, as I've always been thinking about my next venture. The GTR just has me so hooked lol.
> 
> I still have a lot of cars I'd like to own but I'd have to keep the GTR. Best I win the lottery then lol.
> 
> I ran a modified 2.7 Bi Turbo S4 about 8 years a go now and loved it. Always liked the current S4 and would love to have a go in one with a Supercharger :smokin: great cars and built like tanks.


Since I sold mine, I haven't stopped looking at the classifieds, for my next one!!!


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Very nice Dom. If I ever had kids that would be my weapon of choice


To be fair the Gtr is not bad , not as easy to live with as the rs4 but the Gtr just has the woooooow factor that the rs4 dosnt have , would have another one though they are a great car


----------

